
Setting up a free VPN in 10 minutes - donnemartin
https://qz.com/945261/how-to-get-a-personal-vpn-and-why-you-need-one-now/
======
masonic
Fake news yet again. This author doesn't understand that all of these
exposures _have been effective since at least 2015_ and, had the Obama-era
regulation not changed at all, _would continue through December_ or later (
_never_ if it failed to get OMB approval).

    
    
      Soon every mistake you’ve ever made online will not only be available to your internet service provider (ISP)...
    

Not "soon". Already and for over 1.5 years now.

    
    
      Thanks to last week’s US Senate decision and yesterday’s House decision, ISPs can sell your entire web browsing history 
    

No, that's been the case and would be for over two years.

    
    
      The only rules that prevented this
    

No, the Obama rule change didn't take effect during his term and would not
have until _next_ December.

etc.

etc.

